# A new free game: Lifepath RPG



## EN Publishing (May 13, 2022)

It's Friday 13th May, and here's what we've been up to this week.

*Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk 200th Episode!*

Today we’re celebrating almost 4 years of weekly TTRPG news. We wanted to do something special, so we’re going to livestream it!

Join us today Friday May 13th at 8pm BST on twitch.tv/enpublishing to be part of our 200th episode celebrating! There’ll be some giveaways for those attending the live stream of the Awfully Cheerful Engine and Level Up Advanced 5th Edition.

*Lifepath RPG*

This week Morrus released a new free game, Lifepath RPG.

The *LifepathRPG* is a free one-page tabletop roleplaying game by Morrus. Everything you need to play is on this page. When a word has a number after it in parenthesis, such as TRAIT⁽⁴⁾ that’s just a handy table of contents reference to help you find the bit of the page you need. To play this game, you need a referee and at least one player.

*Quickstarter Campaigns*

The campaign for Can We Keep It? Pets for your 5E game ended this week! Our best ever quickstarter raising £45k. All the PDFs have been fulfilled already, and backers have until 22nd May to complete their surveys for physical books.

We’re planning our next Quickstarter campaign Sickness and Health: New diseases for your 5E game. This is currently in review by Kickstarter but we hope to launch next week (or the week after if Kickstarter takes long to approve!).

This 30-page 5E supplement includes 16 diseases and 2 adventures ready to be used in your 5th Edition games!

6 new mundane and supernatural diseases, including bottle fever, demonic plague, and walking rot.
5 new sicknesses from beyond the confines of the material realms for planar travellers, such as adverse ascension, fey longings, and spectral thought worms.
5 diabolical new infections including wyrm pox, the fluxx, and mycological wildfire.
Guidelines for creating your own diseases in your 5E game.
2 adventures -- _Fungal Bums_, an adventure designed for 3rd-6th level PCs featuring a curious infection of intelligent mushrooms, and _The Pallid Piper_, for players to return to at 7th–9th level… if they survive.
*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition*

Books for backers in North America have arrived at our US warehouse! We will email all Kickstarter backers individually with tracking details, and to confirm your address over the next few weeks.

Pre-orders have been sent out from our UK warehouse this week! You’ll receive an email from ShipQuest confirming your order and providing you with tracking details. Pre-orders will be sent out in the US after Kickstarter fulfilment is complete - this will be in a few weeks time. We will email all pre-order customer individually with tracking details too.

We had the third episode of the first official Level Up Advanced 5th Edition this week. The Star-Crossed Seaway live streams every Tuesday at 3pm ET on twitch.tv/enpublishing . No problem if you can’t catch it live, as all the episodes are archived on the EN Live page. It is also available as a podcast.

*That’s all for this week!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------



## Ace (May 13, 2022)

Lifepath seems pretty cool. Thanks.


----------

